# Broughton Creek Monday 14/05/07



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi guys, I've ordered my SX40's from Mo's and hoping they arrive tomorrow so that I can give them a go on Monday on Broughton Creek.

Launching around 7 @ the Wharf Rd boat ramp.

Wayne


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

G'day Wayne,

Unfortunately I'll be hard at it Monday at work.

Keen for another session, was thinking about having another go next Sunday 20th.

Good luck with it, let us know how you go.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------

